# Got to visit with another forum member



## Patty13637 (Oct 26, 2007)

On our way back from getting our new GP's we gave Shereen a call and she was nice enough to invite us over to see her new cheese house.

I have not heard her say much about it here and hope she does not mind so here goes. Her and her husband have done a great job on the cheese house . The are now marketing cheese in the big city and doing well. There set up is great . She was so nice to take us thru the tour and tell us what she would do different and what she liked. It gave us so much more insight on what we want to build this year . 

The only downside I found is the road to her house :crazy I thought we lived kinda far out ! You go up what I think is a mountain to get there , snow covered dirt road eek eek.

We got to see the girls and then of course do not leave her guardian {LGD}Oliver out .

But the very best part was the yummy cheese we went home with . THANK YOU again.

The drive home was interesting . We did 25 on the highway for about 40 mins due to poor road conditions and we could not see. We actually pulled off for about 30 mins until things got better .

Just thought I would share as I get jealous that you girls down south get to see each other .

Patty


----------



## Patty13637 (Oct 26, 2007)

oops meant to post on OT , remove if you want .

Patty


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2009)

Wow that sounds great! I hope she'll post some pics and tell us all about it. I don't have a cheese house and am working toward building one.

Christy


----------



## Shereen (Oct 30, 2007)

Oh Patty
I'm so sorry to hear that your trip home sucked, but I'm glad you made it safely. I really enjoyed the visit and think your husband is a doll. A rather big (tall) doll that is.
He a extremely knowledgeable and taught me a few things too. Seems like a great business partner and friend.
Thank you for all the compliments on the facility & the cheese. 
It really was a long process and I'm surprised that my husband and I didn't kill each other. Now that we're on the other side and are actually making money off of the ladies it's feeling more and more like it was worth it.

I promise to post some pics soon, it's something I've been meaning to do.

I'm glad it was posted here- I still don't have enough post to be on the OT side with all the cool kids.

oh and here are the links to the headgate manufacturer, the place I get cultures and where I got the cheese cloths, soap dispensers  and all the stuff you never knew you needed but have to have.

http://www.vermontshepherd.com/headgates/headgate.html

http://glengarrycheesemaking.on.ca/

http://nelsonjameson.com/

When you're ready I can give you a list of all those little things you'll need, and anytime you have any cheese making questions I'll do my best to help.
I've made every mistake there is to make.

Let us know how your class with Peter Dixon goes.

I forgot to have you check out your buck..... next time.
Shereen


----------



## Patty13637 (Oct 26, 2007)

Thanks we really enjoyed the visit .You really taught us alot and gave us alot to think about .

Your place is great .

I did look for the buck on the way out but I guess he was inside.

Well keep posting to this thread and you will have enough posts soon.


Patty


----------

